# how much do you spend on a shrimp tank?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I know it varies, and that's not what I'm writing about. I came across this guy's setup on a 30G tank.... and thought I'd share with you. I know Asian breeders spend a lot on their tanks but this is just way out of my league.

Seriously, he uses PowerHouse media in that canister. I think the cost of that alone is more than everything in any of my tanks, shrimp included ;-) (it's available at AI, 1 or 2 litres for $99).

http://www.crs.net.tw/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=7&blogId=1
(page is in Chinese but pictures are universal ;-)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

i spent too much -_-

and ppl wonder how AI stay in business


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What is the filter hanging on the back of the tank?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I just calculated everything, I spent ~400$ on 2 35 gal tanks including everything (tanks,stand,filters,lights,substrate,plants,food,shrimps), one separated into 2 tanks. Kind of sucks to think I spent so much on this hobby, even when my costs were definitely on the low range lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> What is the filter hanging on the back of the tank?


Some crazy HOB canister type of filter from Japan, they claim you won't need to do water change again. I can't find the price anywhere but stuff like that and from Japan, I would guess somewhere around $200 to $300, possibly more.

http://www.aquamacau.com/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=21189


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

randy said:


> Some crazy HOB canister type of filter from Japan, they claim you won't need to do water change again. I can't find the price anywhere but stuff like that and from Japan, I would guess somewhere around $200 to $300, possibly more.
> 
> http://www.aquamacau.com/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=21189


How would that not require water changes?? Looks almost like it acts like a normal filter, just with more cartridges.


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

Interesting setup. 

It does talk about doing water changes.

24 .Usually every 10-day change the water 1/4 (slow drip into the water) from google translator


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's their claim. Their theory is that the product is designed with areas for both aerobic and anaerobic bacterials so your tank gets a complelete nitrogen cycle. Hate to type too much on the iPad, but most of our tanks only have enough aerobic bacteria so you need WCs to remove no3. Anaerobic turns no3 back to nitrogen and removed from the tank. I have my doubts and think using plants to contro no3 is better.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

iam.mike said:


> Interesting setup.
> 
> It does talk about doing water changes.
> 
> 24 .Usually every 10-day change the water 1/4 (slow drip into the water) from google translator


 Yes that's how that guy maintains his tank, I was just talking about that weird filter.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't even use power filters anymore. All the tanks with shrimps in them just run air sponge filters. Some of them have undergravel filters. 

Dont run heaters either 

cheap shrimp keeping ftw


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I've been meaning to test out breeding shrimp in a bare tank, maybe with PVC pipe shrimp hides running only a sponge filter and/or a AC HOB. I mean, I already have tanks that I spent money on to make it look nice and give the shrimp the best homes I can provide, I just want to see if it's possible to breed shrimp in cheaper conditions lol.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

splur said:


> I've been meaning to test out breeding shrimp in a bare tank, maybe with PVC pipe shrimp hides running only a sponge filter and/or a AC HOB. I mean, I already have tanks that I spent money on to make it look nice and give the shrimp the best homes I can provide, I just want to see if it's possible to breed shrimp in cheaper conditions lol.


Thank goodness for the shrimp hobby. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the five 10 Gallon tanks I already have. I used them exclusively for breeding tropical fishes and since I moved to larger cichlids, I really didn't have the need for these tanks and was going to keep them in the garage.

Funny that I can't remember how I got into shrimps and now I can't get enough of it. With only some substrate (even that isn't necessary) and HOB filter that's all I needed to start shrimping. Oustide of buying a 20Gallon long tank for my own show tank. I'm glad to say, I haven't spend much on materials.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

razoredge said:


> Thank goodness for the shrimp hobby. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the five 10 Gallon tanks I already have. I used them exclusively for breeding tropical fishes and since I moved to larger cichlids, I really didn't have the need for these tanks and was going to keep them in the garage.
> 
> Funny that I can't remember how I got into shrimps and now I can't get enough of it. With only some substrate (even that isn't necessary) and HOB filter that's all I needed to start shrimping. Oustide of buying a 20Gallon long tank for my own show tank. I'm glad to say, I haven't spend much on materials.


Have you been successful in breeding the shrimp in bare conditions?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

splur said:


> Have you been successful in breeding the shrimp in bare conditions?


I don't have any bare tank and the minimum I have is substrate and some plants. I wanted to make sure they have hiding spots when they moult. since I'm always trimming plants I would add them to the bare tanks. I don't use a heater as the winter was very mild.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I breed fire red, yellow and red rili in bare bottoms. it's easier to keep clean since I can actually "gravel vac" once a month. I'm also experimenting with high grade crs and cbs in bare bottom conditions


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I have family in asia that keep high grade shrimps in bare tanks. They have nothing but a little bit of substrate in a cup, a few sponge filters, and some moss. And they get active breeding.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Some crazy HOB canister type of filter from Japan, they claim you won't need to do water change again. I can't find the price anywhere but stuff like that and from Japan, I would guess somewhere around $200 to $300, possibly more.
> 
> http://www.aquamacau.com/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=21189


http://www.uwants.com/viewthread.php?tid=11562446&extra=&page=1

Found an used one in Hong Kong for $1000 HKD obo ~ around $142 Canadian


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

They are NOT CHEAP at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Totto 8 filter... (scroll down)

Brand New from their official website...

$22,000 YEN... ~ $270 Canadain (shipping extra)

   too rich for my blood! 

http://totto.co.jp/perfectfilter.html#m


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Meh. I spent more on my nano reef setup than this guy, and there are guys out there that go way crazier than I did.

That being said, you really don't need to shell out big bucks to get the results - small budget tanks often do just as well as the ones with all the toys


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> $22,000 YEN... ~ $270 Canadain (shipping extra)
> 
> http://totto.co.jp/perfectfilter.html#m


So my guess of $200 to $300 wasn't too bad, eh? Yeah, I would rather spend that money on shrimps.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Speaking of spending money on filters.. anyone looked at those Aquaripure things that are being rather heavily promoted online ? site is here http://www.aquaripure.com/index.htm
Not so costly as those Asian ones, but not cheap. They claim it can vastly reduce the need for water changes, and is superior at denitrification.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

My initial tank... 

the 20g I really cant remember tank easily has to be 10+ years old I remember getting as a bday gift hah.

air pump i have easily 10+ years as well, its a dual pump.

2 Sponge Filters Big Al's brand prolly paid 5-10$ each.

1 2-4kg bag of the Fluval Shrimp Stratum Substrate. 30$? a bag i cannot remember.. 

I did buy a cheap 10-20$ HOB filter from Wal-Mart - currently not in use though

Cholla ordered off ebay ~ 5-10$

Bag of Almond Leaves $2-5

Shrimp food $50-100~, Currently use Hikari Pellets, and Mosure CRS Food, and BioPLUS (when have babies), Veges I typically can get free... haha.

Moss an plants probably 50-100$
Shrimp way to much HA! Especially after my Catastrophes... but i'd estimate 400-500$?

Imma put I've spent easily $800-1,000 on this hobby so far.
Hopefully I have a successful year this year... hah!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

hey everyone,

first time poster here. loving the forum btw since everyone is local.

i just set up my first 10gal tank and added 20 RCS so it on saturday (the tank had been cycled prior to the addition). i think i spent close to $400 in total buying everything but i know i wont have to spend nearly as much on future tanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, do you mind sharing what you have in that 10G? $400 seems a lot for a 10G keeping 20 RCS.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> Hi, do you mind sharing what you have in that 10G? $400 seems a lot for a 10G keeping 20 RCS.


lol... let me see...

- digital aquarium thermometer 
- sponge filter 
- API pH up
- API pH down
- big als water conditioner
- big als bio support
- API freshwater master test kit
- API ammolock
- fluval stratum 4kg
- fluval shrimp granules
- aquaclear powerhead
- aqueon aquarium hood w/ fluorescent light
- 50watt heater
- three java fern
- two moss balls
- two taiwan moss on driftwood
- twenty RCS
- hikari shrimp food 
- mosura excel
- mosura rich water
- 18,000k bulb
- fluval shrimp net

there are a few other items but i dont remember off the top of my head.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's personal preference but after a few months into this hobby there are a few things I'd do differently. But you should be good (but I wouldn't use PH up and PH down from the list). And I'm not sure the application of the 18000K bulb. You will also need to pick up GH/KH test kit but for RCS you can likely get by.

BTW, forgot to say welcome ;-)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i spent barely anything for shrimps lol. although i only bred RCS, they were in a planted tank with no addition of any sort except the occasional mineral sup. and feeding.

but i agree, big bucks dont do anything and dont always quarantee results, however, it usually makes things more eye pleasing... well except that giant hang on filter you guys are talking about... that thing is fugly, but bet it works great 

however ive spent thousands on my planted tanks... my "low budget" tank turned into $1000+ within moments after getting a paycheck 
co2+lights+and substrate can really add up..
my most expensive tank with the total blow of $2000+ and its a neglected low light planted tank... usually regret first spendings and not knowing what you actually need and what would be a el cheapo way out.. 
but most expensive setup ive done was roughly $7000-$8000 - 120 gallon SW. (extremely off topic now lol)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> It's personal preference but after a few months into this hobby there are a few things I'd do differently. But you should be good (but I wouldn't use PH up and PH down from the list). And I'm not sure the application of the 18000K bulb. You will also need to pick up GH/KH test kit but for RCS you can likely get by.
> 
> BTW, forgot to say welcome ;-)


thanks for the welcome!

an API kh/gh test kit is one of the things that i forgot to add to the list. borneowild barley food was another.

why is it not a good idea to use pH up/down to adjust my pH? what should i be using to adjust if needed?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just the shrimp foods & conditioners, it cost over $100



If I like something, I will invest into it, like my recent AI SOL LED fixture, it cost me $500+



http://www.goreef.com/Aquaillumination-Sol-Super-Blue-LED-Module-Light-System-w-controller.html


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Just the shrimp foods & conditioners, it cost over $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im the exact same way. when i take interest in something i become obsessed. ie my gardening stuff (spent well over $1500 to get a small hydroponics system running just for four chile pepper plants lol) and all the money ive invested in various pepper seeds and stuff for my outdoor gardening during the summer months.

it looks like you went to kim's nature for all the borneowild stuff. the black marker for pricing looks like their style.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Spending money on a shrimp tank is soo easy and can easily get out of control. 

I am a moron and switched from a high tech planted fish tank to a high tech planted shrimp tank! That means ADA soil, CO2 system, 100W+ T5H0, Rimless tank, external canister with extra biomedia, test kits of all kinds, ferts, and more!


Lucky enough I found the right balance and my CRS and breeding and babies are surviving pretty well (counted at least 35+ juvies well into their 5th week) Who said you cant have a high tech planted CRS tank? The CO2 i find really helps keep my plants growing and keeps my nitrates low. I was worried about PH swings but it does not seem to be a problem.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The totto filter system is not required.
Point is, you should have enough plants to give you a zero reading of no3 at all times. The no2 and ammonia will be taken care of by a good canister filter. (Eheim 2213 sells for around $70-$90 used on kijiji. BUY ONE)

What most people don't realize is that the point of a water change is to bring equalibrium to a closed eco system. It's mostly for lowering the denisty of TDS and Bacteria. Is also replenishes your Redox. (Fresh electrons for oxidation)


Welcome to the hobby buddy. You've over spent on cherries. You can breed them in a bathtub with dechlorinated water. Upgrade to CRS to justify your spending.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> The totto filter system is not required.
> Point is, you should have enough plants to give you a zero reading of no3 at all times. The no2 and ammonia will be taken care of by a good canister filter. (Eheim 2213 sells for around $70-$90 used on kijiji. BUY ONE)
> 
> What most people don't realize is that the point of a water change is to bring equalibrium to a closed eco system. It's mostly for lowering the denisty of TDS and Bacteria. Is also replenishes your Redox. (Fresh electrons for oxidation)
> ...


thanks for the welcome.

i will be setting up a 20gal tank for CRS, probably before winter arrives. do i really need the 2213 for only a 20gal? or can i get the 2211? what media should be used in the canister for CRS?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

chinamon said:


> thanks for the welcome.
> 
> i will be setting up a 20gal tank for CRS, probably before winter arrives. do i really need the 2213 for only a 20gal? or can i get the 2211? what media should be used in the canister for CRS?


do you need 2213 for a 20g let's put it this way I run a 2213 on a 10g.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

2213 is your best bet with the carbon removed and add extra biomedia. Ideally 75% bio and some mechanical filtration as a prefilter for the large chunks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I know most people go for over filtration. I actually go the opposite direction in some way. I have a 40G breeder tank for shrimp, only a humble Fluval 205 + 2 x slim 15 HOBs + my DIY nitrate filter + 2 sponge filters will be added later. A lot of people have higher filtration in 20G than this 40G tank.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I would copy what you see on youtube of asian breeders.

Which is a large tank with a large filter.


If you have to use the 20gal I suggest the 2211. I find the flow rate is too high on the 2213 and crs prefer a steady calm water.

If you can try to go for a 40gal with a 2213 it seems the most optimal setup with minimal hassle down the line.

Randy technique is also one that will work. Big tank with stable conditions.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I started my 30 G with a small inside corner filter and a small sponge filter. Cycled it, and then kept it that way, gradually adding more critters, like fan shrimp, clams and kuhli loaches, and a few danios, along with Ghost and Whisker shrimp. All went fairly well, until the Ghost shrimp unexpectedly succeeded in reproducing in there, and the Whisker shrimp grew much larger than I'd been told they would, and the low light was not growing enough of the plants fast enough. Switched the small sponge for a large one, then finally added an Aquaclear 70, bought used. Works very well so far. The filter feeding fan shrimp I have seem to truly love the output from the Aquaclear.. they spend a lot of time hanging off wood or plants in the output stream and fanning away for hours of the day. Excepting my air pump, food and some necessary accessories, virtually everything I'm using now I got used, and in some cases for free. This has certainly helped keep expenses down. Though of course, I'm still wanting to add more tanks, which adds to the upkeep.. it's an addictive lil' ol' hobby, isn't it ?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I would copy what you see on youtube of asian breeders.
> 
> Which is a large tank with a large filter.
> 
> ...


i was thinking about starting with a 20gal for CRS or CBS and then eventually adding another 20gal for another type of shrimp.

or should i just get one 40gal and put 2-3 different types of shrimp together?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

chinamon said:


> i was thinking about starting with a 20gal for CRS or CBS and then eventually adding another 20gal for another type of shrimp.
> 
> or should i just get one 40gal and put 2-3 different types of shrimp together?


have you ever kept shrimp before? the don't create a lot of bio load, so if you want to keep 3 types of shrimp that won't cross breed in a 20g that's fine. if you want to put them in a 40 gallon I hope your going to buy a lot 100+ because if you just buy lets say 10-20 to start off you will probably never see them in a 40g let alone a 20g, I had over 300+ cherries at one point in a 10g and the most I ever counted was 60.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I particularily regret mixing but i have

CBS, CRS, Gold Bees, and RCS ......... wish I kept just CRS to maximize grading potential.

I would NOT mix multiple types of Neos or add Amanos with CRS...


Crystals should be with Crystals (and neos if reaaaaaly wanted) You can decide if you want to mix Crystals (with other colours) Crossing Crystals with Tigers is an option but up to you ...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> have you ever kept shrimp before? the don't create a lot of bio load, so if you want to keep 3 types of shrimp that won't cross breed in a 20g that's fine. if you want to put them in a 40 gallon I hope your going to buy a lot 100+ because if you just buy lets say 10-20 to start off you will probably never see them in a 40g let alone a 20g, I had over 300+ cherries at one point in a 10g and the most I ever counted was 60.


its my first time which is why i started with RCS.

buying 100+ shrimp would not be a problem because i want to see a lot. it just looks a lot better when there are tons of shrimp. i guess i will go with a 40gal then.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

chinamon said:


> its my first time which is why i started with RCS.
> 
> buying 100+ shrimp would not be a problem because i want to see a lot. it just looks a lot better when there are tons of shrimp. i guess i will go with a 40gal then.


If your going to buy 100 then ya go for the 40g, I suggest you split your 100 if it's not too time consuming for you, as in your get 20 from one breeder, then 20 from another and so on. So you will have a good diverse gene pool to start off. My biggest breeding tank I ever had for shrimp 29g I had maybe 300-400 yellow shrimp in there. And it was heavily planted like 90% I would see max 40-60 at feeding time.


----------

